

I don't grok podcasts: 3+ reasons why I avoid them - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/07/i-dont-grok-podcasts-3-reasons-why-i.html

======
LiteOn
I don't know which podcasts this person is talking about. Some boring foreign
podcasts? I watch podcasts about videogames and technology. He should go to
iTunes and look at the most popular podcasts there. There are much worser
shows on TV.

